# Towing An Outback 21rs



## dynamo04

Hi fellow Outbackers:

In the process of buying a 2004 Outback 21RS; want to make sure my current vehicle will tow it?
Specifics are:

Vehicle
-------
2002 Trailblazer LTZ 4WD
L6 (270HP)
113" WB
3.42 Gears
5,200 Lbs (Max Trailer Weight)
10,000 " (GCWR)
Factory Tow Package

Towing
-------
Tenosha Prodigy 2.6
Reese WD w/ Dual Sways
Plan to add bigger Transmission Oil Cooler

Trailer
------
2004 Outback 21RS
Specs per Keystone 
Weight = 3,990
Carrying Capacity = 1,510
Hitch = 360

Use
 ----
Mostly East Coast
Some Longer Trips (CT to FL)
Am light packer; would tow dry

Would it be safe towing? Would I be able to tow at a reasonable speed? Would I do damage to the tow vehicle?

Any help would be much appreciated,
Thanks!


----------



## NJMikeC

Towing that trailer with that truck would be a poor decision. I see issues with GCWR, GVWR, engine size, rear axle and likely wheel base as well.

Another trans cooler wouldn't help you a lick. Save that money towards a new truck please.

Will it be safe?-- not very safe at all
Towing at reasonable speeds? ---- probably only in Kansas after you wait for 10 minutes to get up to speed.
Will it hurt the vehicle?--- Should drastically effect the life of that vehicle.

Sorry for the bad news, feel for you and many have been right where you are. Chill out, don't rush your decision you will be happier in the end and go get a 1/2 ton truck for that trailer.

Best of luck,
Mike C


----------



## willie226

NJMikeC said:


> Towing that trailer with that truck would be a poor decision. I see issues with GCWR, GVWR, engine size, rear axle and likely wheel base as well.
> 
> Another trans cooler wouldn't help you a lick. Save that money towards a new truck please.
> 
> Will it be safe?-- not very safe at all
> Towing at reasonable speeds? ---- probably only in Kansas after you wait for 10 minutes to get up to speed.
> Will it hurt the vehicle?--- Should drastically effect the life of that vehicle.
> 
> Sorry for the bad news, feel for you and many have been right where you are. Chill out, don't rush your decision you will be happier in the end and go get a 1/2 ton truck for that trailer.
> 
> Best of luck,
> Mike C


dynamo04 
Like mike said I see a alot of problems towing speeds GCWR, GVWR ,engine size wheelbase etc........
I hope you can get the right tow vehicle. We all want you to be safe when it comes to towing

PLEASE BE SAFE
Good Luck 
Willie


----------



## Above & Beyond

Could you tow it? Yes
Would I recommend it? NO WAY
Would it be safe? only if you were moving the trailer on your property
Like others have said hold out for a larger TV I learned the hard way towing with a Astro van. It only took 3600 miles to destroy the astro van that only had 60k miles on it. Camping was not even enjoyable because my nerves were shot by the time I got to the site. The trailer was driving the van & it was only a 19 footer that weighed about the same as what you want to do. Also dont believe the published weights of any trailer it weighs more ask anyone. Now I have big TV & bigger trailer & no problems. Good luck You might want to start with a used pop up then move up later. If you try to do what you want to it is going to cost a lot more in the long run in fact it would be far cheaper to trade in your trailblazer even if it is brand new on a larger TV Than face the repairs or damage in the near future & MOST IMPORTANT IS THE SAFTEY OF YOU & YOUR FAMILY!


----------



## dynamo04

Thanks All for your replies; am glad I asked!

Since I already own the Trailblazer, are there any 17-19' Ultralite Travel Trailers that I could tow safely?

Aerolite, StreamLite, TrailLite, others?

Thanks!


----------



## dougdogs

dynamo04 said:


> Since I already own the Trailblazer, are there any 17-19' Ultralite Travel Trailers that I could tow safely?
> 
> Aerolite, StreamLite, TrailLite, others?
> 
> Thanks!


Antiga makes a nice hybrid.

I wiped out the transmission on my old trailblazer towing my 3100 pound boat


----------



## FraTra

Starcraft make Travelstar and Antigua hybrids that a pretty light weight. Look at the 19 21 ft models. Even they might be too heavy.

The link below will let you look at some. Good luck.

http://www.pecocamping.com/inventory_new.html


----------



## 3LEES

I was in the same boat as you are, but I pulled the trigger on the deal.

I bought a 21RS thinking I could pull it with my 2005 Envoy. Of course the saleman said no problem, and the tech that did our PDI said no problem.

I pulled the unit out on to the street, and promptly told my DW that there was no way in H..L I was getting on the interstate! It was extremely obvious that the Envoy did not like towing the 21RS. We never went over 45 mph and it felt like we were mired in a bog.

We traded the Envoy with a month and bought a Sierra 1500. It does a very capable job, but I really don't think I would want to tow anything bigger with the Sierra. Mute point actually since we are very statisfied with our 21RS.

A couple of guidelines for determining if you can and/or should tow a specific trailer with a specific tow vehicle.

First, the listed weight on the trailer is light. They weigh the trailers without propane, A/C, awning, spare tire, batteries, and some other items. This could add another 600-700 lbs to the actual weight. Additionally, you won't be going camping without putting some personal items in the camper. This can easily add another 600+ lbs to the trailer weight.

Secondly, look at the tow rating of your prospective tow vehicle. Try not to tow more than 80% of the tow rating.

Good luck with your search. And keep posting and asking questions!

Dan


----------



## dynamo04

Thanks 3LEES for the first hand experience.

Read many of your posts and saw that you changed but didn't know why.

Am beginning to think the only thing a Trailblazer will tow is a Pup Tent!

THANKS ALL!


----------



## Dan V

Towed my 21RS with a 2004 Chevy Silverado , bigger motor , heavier weight capacity and a longer wheelbase than the Trailblazer . Terrible experience in that truck , white knuckle all the way , nightmarish in the mountians , would only be worse with a Trailblazer . Very unsafe and most likely overweight in a loaded condition !

If getting another tow vehicle is being considered it would be better to get a 3/4 ton with a 6.0 or larger motor . Besides the trailer handling issues , the 4.8 L in my truck was nowhere near enough power .

Good Luck , Dan


----------



## mountainlady56

HI.
I don't know if you'd be interested in something like a Casita, or not, or how big your family is. However, I saw a couple with one, in N GA, at a mountain campground, and they were pulling it with a Honda Accord 4 cyl. and bragged about getting 22 MPG towing. Personally, I'm too claustrophobic for that, but they seemed to like it.  Best of luck in whatever you do!
However, if you opt for an OB, and trade your vehicle, go ahead and get a big enough engine to tow whatever you may want to upgrade to later, is my advice.
Darlene


----------



## NJMikeC

Weigh that trailblazer and see where you are at. I think it is going to be about 4700 to 4800 lbs. Then look on the door sticker and see your GVWR. The difference is what you can carry or in other words how much tongue weight, amount of people, gas and gear in the trailblazer. 
I think it is around 1000 lbs.

If I do some off the cuff math I think you need to be in a trailer that has a max camping load of 4500 lbs. Real tongue wieght should be around 400 lbs. An 18' hybrid might get you there. Don't buy unless you can do a test tow.

Pop-up would still be the best way to go. Worry free if you go that way.


----------



## campmg

Our good camping friend who originally told me about the Outback has a Trailblazer. She learned it was too small for an Outback but recently bought a very nice Kodiak hybrid. She's happy with the decision. The Trailblazer tows it well up some pretty good hills and is a comfortble trailer.

You're doing the right thing by asking. Good luck.


----------



## dynamo04

Thanks campmq,

Have started looking at some of the 17-19' Trailers and Hybrids from
Jayco, Starcraft, Aerolite, TrailLite and others. May even start to look at some of the PopUps?

Will take a look at the Kodiak.

Thanks again!


----------



## campmg

You're welcome. Keep us posted. You may be happier with a hybrid over a pop up. Many of us have upgraded from popups. Sure the hybrids still have tent beds but a full sided trailer is much easier than cranking the roof up and down. The Kodiak has a newer type tent end bed that seems unique to them.


----------

